# 'Warpainted' in Burlington.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

What had been a well-planned night of drunken tomfoolery with friends; was pleasantly spoiled (is that even possible?) by a happenstance trip to the Coral Reef Shop in Burlington yesterday. It's always fun to drop in to window shop and have a chat with Mark and Shawn. I don't often find a reason not to drink; but yesterday evening was an exception. I opted to save the money that I would have spent on a well-deserved hangover; on an offer that I couldn't refuse. Or was that an offer that Mark couldn't refuse?

Of the long list of items I'd like for my Display; Scolymia Australis is near the top. On several occasions, I noticed a few select Aussie Scolys at the shop&#8230;..and like most select pieces at any LFS; out of my price range. The shop has had them for several weeks, if not longer. The ones in front of me were healthy, puffy, and meaty. Again the analogy of the 'fat kid' in a candy store comes to mind. Ironically; there IS a candy store next to the Coral Reef Shop.

I had just sold some of my corals to make room and $ for other pieces; and now that I had decided to volunteer to be the Designated Driver for the evening&#8230;..offer made. Offer accepted. I specifically didn't lowball and I'm aware of the several pieces being currently offered at LFS and online; but this particular one stood out and called out to me.  It's about 3 inches in length, and about 2 inches wide.

It's currently close to 3am and like a moth to a flame I'm staring at it acclimating right now. Mesmerized. I think I found a sweet spot in the front center of the Display and lighting seems to be spot on for viewing and photography. I think it called out to me again (or was that the beer in my hand?)&#8230;..this time asking for food. I had to oblige. Enjoy the pics.

P.S. - There's still a 'Bleeding Apple' Scoly available when I left the store yesterday&#8230;..and there are some corals that are priced at $30/colony (sorry - wasn't really paying attention; I was narrowly focused yesterday).  For the 'keeners' in the group; here's a good article (note that the article is almost 10 years old - but still relevant nonetheless) :

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2003/11/inverts


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Taipan we need to be friends! you like to travel a lot and i like to save the planet!(car poolin) thats like a match made in heaven!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

You're more than welcome to join me on one of my roadtrips. I generally post when I have spot(s) available. I think roadtrips for the remainder of this year are slim. Definitely will be up and running a raodtrip in January. All I ask is a token $5 for gas. Cheers.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

just kidding i dont need a ride, i just wanna bromace!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

....How concerned should I be?.....


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

naw iam mad chill!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

You had me worried for a minute.  We'll roadtrip sometime in the new year. I'll be out of town for a few weeks during the holidays. Cheers.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

lol why worry ! all us reefers do it one way or another!!!

Bromance
-noun 
1. A non-sexual relationship between two men that are unusually close.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm familiar with the term. lol


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

^ LOL at above thread


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Makes me want to get into marine tanks.... the pictures/story, not the bromance.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Feel the notalgia. Feel the love......


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Maybe the bromance.... :O!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

wow.......


----------

